

Nyc startup tries to make sports teams more data driven - livetoeat
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/01/10/prweb4955274.DTL

======
imkevingao
maybe one day all coaches will have a headset with analysts giving them data
breakdowns of each play, player fatigue level, mathematical ways to score to
increase probability of winning; all with data

I think this kind of sports would arouse Google

